# Do you think horses go to heaven? I don't mean to get too religious here.



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

They'd better! Or I wanna go where they go!


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

They'll be there. I guarantee it


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I believe animals do not have souls, therefore they cannot go to Heaven.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

im not quiet sure :/ but as a HF user's signature says: If there are no horses in heaven, im not going!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not the most religious person, but I do believe animals have souls. For I have seen ghosts of animals, but that'll start a whole new argument, but I'm a strong believer in ghosts cause of experiences. I've seen my cats after they have died. Call me crazy or what not, but I have seen a human spirit before as well. My grandpa, I know it was real cause my cousin saw him too and my grandma saw him as well and this was 6 years after he died when I saw him.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

If there's a heaven, mine would have horses in it.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep, not only horses, but MY horses as well of course.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ghost eperiences! wow thats cool  i dont know what to believe, i have heard about 10000 different stories about stuff like this (know what i mean?)


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah i know what ya mean  But that's one of my smaller hobbies, I go to cemeteries or places where death has happened at night and take pics and such. I've got a couple of interesting pics, I have an EVP as well (Electromagnetic Voice Phenomenon Recorder) But never caught anything on it yet. But that kinda stuff just strongly interests me. But I'm a nerd as well too so


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I believe they do, there is nothing in the Bible that specifically states that animals DO NOT go to heaven.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's very true!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I'm not religious, and I don't believe in a heaven persay, but in my mind, heaven would be YOUR perfect paradise when you die, not a bunch of white fluffy clouds. So I imagine all your beloved family, friends and animals would be there!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I'm not religious, and I don't believe in a heaven persay, but in my mind, heaven would be YOUR perfect paradise when you die, not a bunch of white fluffy clouds. So I imagine all your beloved family, friends and animals would be there!


That's along the lines of what I was thinking


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I'm not religious, and I don't believe in a heaven persay, but in my mind, heaven would be YOUR perfect paradise when you die, not a bunch of white fluffy clouds. So I imagine all your beloved family, friends and animals would be there!


Does that mean the family/pets/people you dont like wont be there? =D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

What Macabre said. 
I was taught in highschool that you will be perfectly happy in every way possible in heaven, if that means you need to have your horses to be 100% happy, well then they'll be there!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

I was raised and taught that all God's creatures go to Heaven.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

you actually have photos of ghosts katesrider011!!! thats quiet cool.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yepyep!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

^can you post them in the "so.. ive got a scarry story to tell you" thread?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow would you...post them? id love to see


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I've put them on the computer before but the quality is horrible and you can't tell it's a ghost on the computer and I've tried editing and it still didn't work, the pictures are very fuzzy, but I'm going on a ghost hunt this weekend and I'll send you any pictures That are ghostly cause I have a much better camera now as well.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow and wow that is amazing! would you be able to post them anyway? i would still love to see them no matter what the quality
'


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Here's one I happened to remember, it's decent quality but I wasn't on a ghost hunt nor was I in this picture but look slightly to the left above the kid on the farthest right. No it's not that big white ball, it looks more like a small green face. This is at a band banquet at the school I go to.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh i can kinda see it! arent the Balls (orbs they call them i think) supposed to represent spirits and guardian angels?


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

I was always taught that animals do not have souls like people, therefore would not go to heaven. But, it does say that the second coming of Christ he will ride down on a white horse (I think, been a while since I read Revelations) Plus the 4 horsemen of the apocolyps.
So there are horses in heaven, or God will create one specifically for that purpose.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> oh i can kinda see it! arent the Balls (orbs they call them i think) supposed to represent spirits and guardian angels?


Well sometimes I guess they could be but usually they are just dust particles.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm with MM on that. All my animals will be waiting for me in my heaven. I do believe animals have a soul too. They have feelings, so they have a soul.


May be it was posted before... So I'll re-post in again (I got it from handicapped animals forum):

*************************************************

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

thats kinda a sad quote in a way....
haha lol i know that they are pretty much dust particles on the lense of the camera lol  someone random told me they were spirits and angels :S


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

PintoTess said:


> thats kinda a sad quote in a way....
> haha lol i know that they are pretty much dust particles on the lense of the camera lol  someone random told me they were spirits and angels :S


They can be, but technically they are just balls of energy.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

On rare occasions are they ghosts, I had a pic that I lost but it was an orb and it had an old women and man face in it, and it was clear as day. But most of the time it's nothing


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Katesrider011 said:


> But I'm just wondering, I believe they have a spot in heaven just like I believe all other animals go to heaven.


To be honest, I'm not particularly religious, but if there is a heaven and if we, as members of the most violent and self destructive species on this planet have a place there, then I'm sure we'll be at the back of the line before all the animals of the world, including all our lovely horses.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Katesrider011 said:


> On rare occasions are they ghosts, I had a pic that I lost but it was an orb and it had an old women and man face in it, and it was clear as day. But most of the time it's nothing


Oh I'm sure! But, technically they are balls of energy that spirits can manifest into to cause apparitions, faces, etc.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

spooooky ! lol, could anyone esle think they see the lil green face in the pic?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

My friend saw it. She's the one who saw it first.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

just wondering, is it just above the purple bit? thats what i think it is anyway...


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah above that purple bit and right to the left of that white pole.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

If horses don't go to heaven then It isnt realy heaven and I don't want to go. Heaven is supposed to be a reward for being a decent person, I couldnt possibly be happy with out horses therefore eternity witout them would be torture not a reward.

This is my favorite poem. I do like the rainbow bridge poem but I think this one is far more moving:THE GREEN WICKET GATE

Twelve gates there are in Heaven’s wall
Round the city as clear as glass,
And every gate is made of pearl,
Through which the pure souls pass.

But there’s another humbler gate,
A wicket green and low,
That leads to wide and pleasant fields
Where long cool rushes grow.

Apostles stand by the gates of pearl
But by this, the wicket green,
He who does save both man and beast,
The Lord Himself is seen.

He calls his creatures to come in
And opens the wicket wide,
And the poor things when they hear His voice,
Come through to the other side.

Tired old lame horses and thin stray cats
And sad lost dogs are there,
And the little birds, once cramped and caged,
Flock singing free in the air.

Fair is the city of golden streets,
With the gates of pearl flung wide,
But let us come to the wicket green
And stand by the Master’s side.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

"sniffle" thats just as moving as the other one  this is really an interesting thread to see peoples different views on all this


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree, it's interesting. Yeah that does make sense, a heaven with no horses might as well be hell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree totally, i would like to see my horse there when i go there ...and im not that religious!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

IKR I mean they say god knows everything about your life before you're born. So.... Like does that mean he'd pick out who goes to hell or not. I don't get it, why would he create us if he knows we're going to do bad things sometimes.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> IKR I mean they say god knows everything about your life before you're born. So.... Like does that mean he'd pick out who goes to hell or not. I don't get it, why would he create us if he knows we're going to do bad things sometimes.



That's why there is church and confession, so you can redeem yourself.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Katesrider011 said:


> Like does that mean he'd pick out who goes to hell or not.


No.

Humanity has free will. By your own choices and omissions, you yourself decide whether or not you're going to hell, not God.


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

i like this thread  that rainbow bridge poem makes my eyes water everytime


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't believe in heaven personally.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> No.
> 
> Humanity has free will. By your own choices and omissions, you yourself decide whether or not you're going to hell, not God.


Well said, SR. We are responsible for our own choices ourselves, not God.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I know we are responsible, but He knows what choices we are gonna make before we are even born, why would he put a person he knows is gonna make horrible choices. I'm pretty sure he knows the future


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Well I dont know what to believe these days!!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Katesrider011, He does know your future, but in His giving us free will, He gave us the option of choosing to follow Him or not. He put us on this earth to spread His word, if you choose not to follow Him, He's alright with that, if you do choose to follow him, He's still alright with it. The best thing to do for your questions is to find a preacher to talk to. I'm sure we all will be able to answer your questions, but everyone has their own opinion, and things could easily get out of hand.

And yes, if you enjoy animals, I'm sure they'll be in heaven. Heaven is all about everything you love. That sounds weird, but I don't know how else to describe heaven without using the word heaven.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I believe horses(and all animals)go to heaven. If you've ever read the Bible, there's passages about the beauty and grace of the horse and God thinks highly of horses. But I believe that God has also given each of us a part of heaven where the things we love are and were we will be reunited with the people/animals we've loved. But I guess we won't know for sure until we get there, will we?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah we won't know till we get there, and that can wait


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It can wait as long as it wants to! But i bet if it is real, our equine friends, if their time is over before us, they will give up a sign that it is real


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

If there is a heaven, horses will be in mine.
If there is not a heaven, oh well, cause I'll just be dead! ;p


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not a churchgoer, If God seriously wanted me to go to church he would have put a church by me. I don't have to be trapped inside a building to praise God.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not saying you have to go to church, but it is possible to just have a nice talk with a priest. You don't have to go to church to love God, or even praise Him. Do you what you feel is best for you. I wasn't trying to offend you or push you into doing something you don't want to, I really wasn't.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh no no you didn't offend me  I just have a hard time figuring God out, I know we have free will and stuff just don't see how it's a choice when He already knows what we are gonna do.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah, it can get quite confusing. Sometimes trying to explain things makes people more confused than they already are. This seems to be one of those answers.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I guess I'll ask God when I get there lol


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Good idea. Let me know what he says. Just kidding, I'll ask him too.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

;-) haha


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

I am not religious...I know in my heart that animals have souls. I won't go into my experiences but it's something I believe very strongly in. I also believe that our horses, dogs, cats, chinchillas...any of our animals which have really touched us in some way, are here with us as spirit companions. I think we eventually meet up with them after we die...either in another life, some sort of afterlife even, I don't know. But it's never truly good bye.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Some of the things people asy bring a tear to my eye and im really NOT an emotional person lol


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I tend to lean towards not believing in heaven, but I was brought up strongly Christian so I know quite a bit about the Bible and Christianity overall.
If there is a heaven, it would make absolutely no sense for it to not include animals. We enjoy them as much as we do for a reason.
I recall several references to how God feels about animals in the Bible, for instance mentions of how God takes care of even the smallest of animals. Also I believe there is a reference towards Jesus' second coming which states that every single creature on Earth (which would of course include animals) will bow and confess that he is Lord.
I'm paraphrasing, I haven't picked up a Bible in years, but I do distinctly remember these things because animals have always meant the world to me and I do not believe for a moment that any loving God would give us humans such a deep and passionate love for the animals in our lives and then not allow them into heaven.

Besides, if I had to go to heaven and be surrounded by only humans and no horses, I'd ask to be dropped out of the sky.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd prolly be dropped out of the sky if it were just humans as well. My horse means the world to me. I don't see how I'd live in a heaven without horses, so yeah it wouldn't make any sense at all for them not to go to heaven.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm not religious at all, but if there is a heaven, I believe animals would be in it. 



Katesrider011 said:


> I'm not a churchgoer, If God seriously wanted me to go to church he would have put a church by me. I don't have to be trapped inside a building to praise God.


That's a little bit silly. By that logic, since my parent's don't have a grocery store within 10 miles of them, God must not want them to eat. :lol:

I'm not at all saying that you need to go to church to have a relationship with God, but not doing something just because it's isn't easy is not God's will, it's just laziness. 

Like someone else said, God gave us the ability to have free will and make our own decisions. God doesn't control people, and can't force someone to make a good, or a bad decision, he only guides. Therefore, he cannot force anyone to build a church near you. It has to be your own decision if you want to find and attend church. (although I personally don't feel that going to church is necessary for a relationship with God)


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

The thing about god knowing already what you will do and you still having a free will is god is not held back by time. He is not only in this exact second per say. He can see your whole life before you are even born. He can see the choices you made. He doesn't tell you what choices to make, he can just see them. Think if fortune tellers were real and at 15 years old they told you you were going to marry someone named Michael, and when you turned 20 you met your future husband named Michael. The fortune teller didn't decide who you were going to marry, they could just see in the future who that person was.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

mliponoga said:


> The thing about god knowing already what you will do and you still having a free will is god is not held back by time. He is not only in this exact second per say. He can see your whole life before you are even born. He can see the choices you made. He doesn't tell you what choices to make, he can just see them. Think if fortune tellers were real and at 15 years old they told you you were going to marry someone named Michael, and when you turned 20 you met your future husband named Michael. The fortune teller didn't decide who you were going to marry, they could just see in the future who that person was.


That's the best explanation I've seen of it.  Thanks for that.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah that's the best explanation I've seen too.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

This is a totally legitimate question even though it probably won't seem like it. 

In the fortune teller analogy, what happens if you learn your 'fortune' is to marry Michael, so you deliberately avoid ever marrying someone named Michael?


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

From what I understand, God has your future planned out, but only the future in which you choose to fallow Him. If you choose not to fallow him, its all up in smoke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Then I guess the fortune would be false. That's why I don't really believe in fortune telling.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I dont think the fortune would necessarily be false. I dont believe in fortune telling, but I will pretend that they really can tell your future. If you are a fallower of God, and in Gods plan you married this Micheal guy, the fortune teller would be able to see this. And you(relative term) as a fallower of God would not fight being married to the Micheal guy as you know God only has your bests interests at heart...

As a side note you probably wouldnt be getting your fortune told as you dont believe in that kinda stuff, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

GreyRay said:


> As a side note you probably wouldnt be getting your fortune told as you dont believe in that kinda stuff, lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's correct, only fortune that's been told to me is through a fortune cookie ;-)


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

im a christian and i asked dad the same thing last night... he doesn't know and alot of people say horses cant go to heavan cause they cant repent.
But i believe its done for them at birth and heavan is a place of what you love most, and what i would love most is to see my ponies and other animals up there to greet me


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I belive animals go to heaven and have a soul. Intelligence wise they have no need for repentance and their spot in heaven is guarenteed.

I know this is not the practice of every religion, but in mine we do not baptise children until they are 8, because it is our belief that until then they are not fully capable of comprehending right from wrong. So when it comes to animals, the most intelligent might be comparable to a 3 or 4 year old at best.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Heaven is everything you want it to be, it is true paridise and bliss. My paridise would not be paradise to me if it didn't have horses. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, it's been so long since I posted this that I forgot about it :lol:


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Haha didn't even realize how old it was. Marlea has brought up a couple of old threads that I've never seen before.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I do believe horses go to heaven. If they don't; take me to hell, I don't care


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Whisper22 said:


> Haha didn't even realize how old it was. Marlea has brought up a couple of old threads that I've never seen before.


 
te-he!! i have haven't i! how do you no it was me??

u stalker lol


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

double post: oh and lildonkey, you will care if you go to hell.
U will be burned alive, ripped apart, the worst death repeating itself for eternity.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> double post: oh and lildonkey, you will care if you go to hell.
> U will be burned alive, ripped apart, the worst death repeating itself for eternity.


Okay, two things.

Apparently I will care
I'm trying to help you not get in a debate. In your pat two posts I saw text talk. (u, no)


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well technically in hell you don't burn to death cause you are already dead  Just saying. 

I always want to think that since heaven has everything you love in it, that hell would have everything you hate in it.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Marlea Warlea said:


> double post: oh and lildonkey, you will care if you go to hell.
> U will be burned alive, ripped apart, the worst death repeating itself for eternity.


 
Wow. You need to chill out for real.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok with out trying to be too religous. Animals weren't kicked out of Eden, people were. So they have nothing to repent for. I think all animals go to heaven.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

^^ oohh well said 

in the bible it said jesus returned from heavan on a white horse... so ta-da theres your answer!! lol


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

In a book that was recently released "heaven is for real" a little boy died and went to heaven but then he was brought back to Earth. He wrote a story about his visit & it's beautiful. Anyways, he says that there are animals everywhere in heaven 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> I'm with MM on that. All my animals will be waiting for me in my heaven. I do believe animals have a soul too. They have feelings, so they have a soul.
> 
> 
> May be it was posted before... So I'll re-post in again (I got it from handicapped animals forum):
> ...


 awwwwww thats touching


----------



## kalliy10 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am 100% Horses go to heaven


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

kalliy10 said:


> I am 100% Horses go to heaven


 i wana hope so !!!


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I am a firm believer in the presence of animals in heaven. They are sinless, so why would they not be there? I also think that your heaven will have exactly what you want there, including your old pets and loved ones.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

The Bible says that in heaven that the lion will lay down with the lamb and Revelations talks about the 4 horses of the apocalypse so yes, there will be animals in heaven.

God created animals before he created man. He made sure that they survived by having Noah build the ark to carry them safely while the earth was flooded. The Bible talks of the Lord knowing when even a sparrow falls to the ground.

God created the animals and He provides for them. And I am lucky that He allows me to have two here. And I certainly hope to see my first big mare, Little Bit, when I get to heaven! Biscuit, Sarge and Red too.

God has created many things for us to love and enjoy and we will continue that in heaven.


----------

